# Kindergerechtes "BMX"



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. Februar 2007)

Hi, 

mein 6 Jahre alter Sohn will bzw. hat mit dem BMX'en angefangen. Ein Rad hat er auch schon (Felt), allerdings bin ich noch auf der Suche nach kindergerechten Komponenten die der Größe und dem Gewicht gerecht werden. Es sollte halt leicht und t.w. kleiner sein. Kennt jemand einen Händler, ein Internetshop, eine Homepage (z.B. von einem Verein) die sich damit auskennen und Empfehlungen abgeben können?

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung. 
ra.


----------



## Inkbert (23. Februar 2007)

Hat dein Sohn denn ein 20"Bmx oder ein 18"Rad...letzteres würde bestimmt besser zur Größe und dem Gewicht deines Sohnes passen. 
Falls Du so etwas suchst, schau mal bei Wethepeople vorbei. Ausprobieren lässt sich das Rad auch und zwar in Köln bei Janosch im People´s Store.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. Februar 2007)

für seine sechs Jahre ist er schon recht groß und kräftig, daher hab ich ein 20 Zoll gekauft. Mir geht es im Moment auch darum kürzere Kurbeln und eine leichtere Übersetzung zu finden, vielleicht auch leichtere Laufräder, hab aber keine Ahnung was da angebracht wäre. Ich suche also jemanden der mich da richtig beraten kann. Ich kenne hier auch keinen Händler (Raum Stgt) der sich auskennt.

nochmals Danke für Eure Antworten. 
Grüsse ra.


----------



## BruteX23 (23. Februar 2007)

also bei 20" sollte es ja recht einfach gute, leichte teile zu bekommen.
zum beispiel bei http://parano-garage.de/
allerdings ist ein Felt-Komplettrad meist eine recht schlechte basis für ein leichtes bmx.
Hier empfehlen sich die Eastern-Komplettbikes.  Kostet halt alles wieder.


----------



## BenjaminB (23. Februar 2007)

also die übersetzung ist wohl das geringste problem, einfach ein kleineres kettenblatt drauf.
reifen würd ich khe draufbauen^^ dann muss er nicht so viel masse beschleunigen. 160er kurbeln oder ähnliches sollte es auch geben.
ansonsten vielleicht lenker kürzen, dünne griffe (seine hände werden wohl noch nicht zu groß sein...), am anfang pegs ab. grinden wird er wohl noch nicht, gewichtsersparniss, verletzungsrisiko.


----------



## Flatpro (23. Februar 2007)

also ich würde dringends ein 18" rad empfehlen. 20" is zu groß und zu schwer. dafür sollte man schon fast ausgewachsen sein. das is ungefähr in der relation dann so träge als würde man mit nem 26" mtb street fahren. einfach nur nachteilhaft gegenüber bmx. n gutes und leichtews bmx in 20" aufzubauen wäre glaube ich extrem unangebracht bei einem 6 jährigen. der preis würde einfach nicht zum nutzen passen. das rad wird trotzdem zu groß und zu schwer für ihn bleiben. 18" an die macht in seinem fall.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. Februar 2007)

BenjaminB schrieb:


> also die übersetzung ist wohl das geringste problem, einfach ein kleineres kettenblatt drauf.
> reifen würd ich khe draufbauen^^ dann muss er nicht so viel masse beschleunigen. 160er kurbeln oder ähnliches sollte es auch geben.
> ansonsten vielleicht lenker kürzen, dünne griffe (seine hände werden wohl noch nicht zu groß sein...), am anfang pegs ab. grinden wird er wohl noch nicht, gewichtsersparniss, verletzungsrisiko.




Aber welches Übersetzungsverhältnis wäre denn das richtige?? Insbesondere wenn man 160 mm Kurbeln fährt? Mir wurde gesagt dass 160 mm Kurbeln aber ehr für Flatland als für Kinder gedacht sind, also ist das wohl wieder ein schweres Hardcore teil. 

Das Felt ist gar nicht so schwer, ist ehr ein Race-Bike als ein Freestyle/Street
Bike, Pegs sind natürlich auch keine dran. 
Wenn man sich mal die 18 Zoll BMX-Räder bei der Panrano Garage ansieht, da sind immer Rotoren dran. Kinder haben noch nicht so die Kraft in den Händen, der Rotor schluckt i.d.R. einiges an Kraft und mal ganz im ernst, welches Kid macht schon ein Tailwipp (gibt es bestimmt, ist aber nicht die Regel)?

Es muß doch auch ein Spezialisten für leichte kleine Teile für Kinder geben?

Vielen dank für noch mehr Tipps.

Grüsse ra.


----------



## BenjaminB (23. Februar 2007)

hmm, das fragst du mich jetzt zu viel.
flatland teile sind in der egel eher leichter als "normale"


----------



## Flatpro (23. Februar 2007)

maaaan, nen rotor durch nen olles normales bremskabel zu ersetzen kann sogar meine mutti. wenn du dir nicht helfen lasen willst, dann lass es.


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (23. Februar 2007)

Flatpro schrieb:


> maaaan, nen rotor durch nen olles normales bremskabel zu ersetzen kann sogar meine mutti. wenn du dir nicht helfen lasen willst, dann lass es.



was ich damit sagen wollte ist, das die Räder nichts mit kindergerecht zu tun haben, der Rotor war nur ein Beispiel, vielen Dank trotzdem für Deine "Hilfe", Durch Deinen Expertenrat bin ich jetzt voll im Bilde und es gibt keine offenen Fragen mehr, also tausend Dank und grüß mir Deine Mutti.

Ra.


----------



## Hertener (24. Februar 2007)

Ich bin zwar kein Experte für Kinder-BMX, kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass 20" für einen 6 jährigen so toll sind.
G&S schreibt in einer Produktbeschreibung:
"Einsteiger Bike mit 18,5inch Oberrohrlänge - extra kleine Rahmengeometrie - perfekt für Kinder von ca. 8-10 Jahren."
Wenn Dein Sohn wirklich so "groß und kräftig" ist, sollte er doch mit dem 18" Bold von WTP super klar kommen. Gewicht: 12.27kg. Dann kann man nun wirklich nicht meckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kh-cap (24. Februar 2007)

muss es unbedingt das leichteste sein?
mein sohnemann hat letztes jahr ein bmx bekommen (siehe fotos). er fährt mit anderen kumpels in einem skaterpool rum, die springen da raus und drehen ihre runde.
die dort übenden "profis" (ich habe davon keinerlei ahnung), geben ihnen ab und an tips. als ich die fragte, was man am rad verbessern kann sagten sie "kauf ein paar coole teile". das christkind   hat dann ein neues kettenblatt mit flammendesign, neue bremshebel, neue pedalen und "totenkopfventilkappen" gebracht. geht es in den wald oder auf eine radtour ist ein bmx eh ungeeignet.
stabilität steht für mich da mehr im vordergrund als gewicht (gemessen an den stürzen die er hat). die grundlagen bekommen sie auch mit einem schweren rad und wenn sie älter sind kann man immer noch was "besseres/leichtes" kaufen.

kh-cap


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. Februar 2007)

Hertener schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Experte für Kinder-BMX, kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass 20" für einen 6 jährigen so toll sind.
> G&S schreibt in einer Produktbeschreibung:
> "Einsteiger Bike mit 18,5inch Oberrohrlänge - extra kleine Rahmengeometrie - perfekt für Kinder von ca. 8-10 Jahren."
> Wenn Dein Sohn wirklich so "groß und kräftig" ist, sollte er doch mit dem 18" Bold von WTP super klar kommen. Gewicht: 12.27kg. Dann kann man nun wirklich nicht meckern.



vielleicht gibt es auch ein kleines Mißverständnis, wenn ich von 20 Zoll rede, dann habe ich die Rad-Größe gemeint, nicht die Oberrohrlänge, die Rahmengeometrie ist schon kleiner an seinem Rad. Sorry wenn ich da undeutlich war, im MTB Bereich ist ja (fast) alles 26 Zoll und wenn man weitere Angaben in Zoll macht, dann sind ist das i.d.R. die Sitzrohrlänge. 

Noch mal kurz zum Gewicht, 12 Kg sind für ein Kind mit ca. 30 Kg über ein drittel seines Gewichts, das ist vergleichbar als würden wir mit 75 Kg ein Bike mit von ca. 31 Kg bewegen. Es gibt durchaus auch BMX mit 7 bis 8 kg. Die müssen doch von der Stabilität her für einen Knirps von 6 Jahren reichen. 

Daher noch mal die Frage, wer kennt einen Fachmann (Verein, Händler usw.) mit echter Praxiserfahrung.

Vielen Dank noch mal für Eure Meinungen. 
Grüsse ra.


----------



## BenjaminB (24. Februar 2007)

dabei solltest du aber beachten, dass jedes gramm weniger teuer geld kostet und 5 kilo sind viele gramm. meine 10 kilo haben mich etwa 2500 gekostet und nach unten wird jedes gramm teuerer


----------



## kh-cap (24. Februar 2007)

wenn geld keine rolle spielt und gewicht für dich/dein kind alles ist, wende dich doch an nicolai, noell o.ä. die bruzzeln dir was du möchtest. hot chilli hat doch auch immer mal so ein spezielles kinderrad. über die bekommst du auch die entsprechenden komponenten.
der vergleich vom gewicht des rades zum körpergewicht hinkt zudem stark. liegt in der leistungsfähigkeit der kids, deren körper ist lange nicht so verbraucht wie der von uns  . war vorhin mit meinem sohnemann unterwegs. beide räder haben das gleiche gewicht, nur wir ca. 50 kg unterschied und er kam trotzdem auf den berg ohne umzufallen.
kh-cap


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (24. Februar 2007)

kh-cap schrieb:


> wenn geld keine rolle spielt und gewicht für dich/dein kind alles ist, wende dich doch an nicolai, noell o.ä. die bruzzeln dir was du möchtest. hot chilli hat doch auch immer mal so ein spezielles kinderrad. über die bekommst du auch die entsprechenden komponenten.
> der vergleich vom gewicht des rades zum körpergewicht hinkt zudem stark. liegt in der leistungsfähigkeit der kids, deren körper ist lange nicht so verbraucht wie der von uns  . war vorhin mit meinem sohnemann unterwegs. beide räder haben das gleiche gewicht, nur wir ca. 50 kg unterschied und er kam trotzdem auf den berg ohne umzufallen.
> kh-cap



natürlich spielt Geld eine Rolle und es geht auch nicht um den Rahmen sondern um die Komponenten, Übersetzung, Kurbellänge usw. Ich dachte es gäbe bei so vielen Kiddies die BMX fahren einen Spezialisten der kindergerechte Räder anbietet und weiß worauf es ankommt. Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach eine Marktlücke entdeckt . 
Mein 26 Zoll Dirtbike wiegt ungefähr 13 bis 14 Kilo und ich schone das Rad bestimmt nicht, warum sollte dann ein Rad für jemanden der 30 Kg wiegt und zur Zeit ca. 10 cm hoch springt dann 12,3 Kg wiegen?, ich verstehe es nicht. 
Aber lassen wir das. 

Grüsse Ra.


----------



## BenjaminB (24. Februar 2007)

eben weil ein konifiziertes rohr aus hochwertigem stahl mehr kostet als ein hiten rohr. der rahmen von so einem 18" bike wÃ¼rde wahrscheinlich hÃ¶chstens 50â¬ kosten, ein leichter rahmen kostet min 300â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (25. Februar 2007)

@Ra: Bzgl. der Reifengröße haben wir uns schon verstanden.  Und ich bleibe auch dabei: Neben einem kurzem Oberrohr (Kind fährt sonst wie "Äffchen auf dem Schleifstein") ist auch ein kleinerer Raddurchmesser angebracht. Eben weil es kein Rad für Touren ist, sondern eines zum spielen. Und die Spielerei macht am meisten Spaß, wenn das Spielzeug kindgerecht ist. Nicht umsonst nennt sich da ein Laden, der unter anderem auch BMX-Räder verkauft, BigBoySports. Und wenn's Kind nur 10 cm hoch springt, sollte man vielleicht auch mal überlegen, woran das liegt. Eine Ferndiagnose ist immer schwierig, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass dem Kind das Rad zu unhandlich ist.  
Die Sache mit dem Gewicht wird IMHO überbewertet. Leichter (und kleiner) ist aber nunmal handlicher; da beißt die Ratte dem Huhn keine Flosse ab.
Apropos Felt: Da gibt's ein 16 Zoll Ethic. Felt schreibt selbst dazu: "Beginner/Intermediate 4-7". Übersetzung: 2,25 . Nun überlasse ich Dir den Spekulatius, ob 20" für Deinen Sohn optimal sind.

Gruß aus Herten

PS: Ah yo, Deine Fullquotes nerven.    
Schönen Sonntag noch...


----------



## Misanthrop (25. Februar 2007)

BMX sind nicht kindergerecht.
Punkt!

Wenn sollte er zum 16" greifen.
Unser kleiner Freddi ist jetzt zwölf und fährt seit einem Jahr 20" und ist davor die ganze Zeit 16" gefahren... Die Kraft um ein größeres Rad zu bewegen ist einfach bei einem 6jährigen nicht vorhanden.
Du hast im Prinzip zwei Möglichkeiten, du behälst das 20" Rad und er kann damit weiter-rumgurken oder du schaffst ein 16" an und ermöglichst ihm, sich zu entwickeln, denn an dem 20er wird er schnell den Spaß verlieren, weil er sich darauf einfach nicht entwickeln kann...
Preislich wäre man mit einem 16" Komplettrad auch in der Klasse wie die Neuanschaffung der Teile beanspruchen würde


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (25. Februar 2007)

Misanthrop schrieb:


> BMX sind nicht kindergerecht.
> Punkt!
> 
> Wenn sollte er zum 16" greifen.
> ...



Danke für den Tip, verkaufst Du mir das alte 16' für einen guten Preis?
Grüsse ra.


----------



## Flatpro (25. Februar 2007)

das ist nicht sein kind


----------



## swirrl (26. Februar 2007)

250euro






250euro




rotoren sind auch für Barspins da und was hat das mit kinder und nicht-kindergerecht zu tun ??


----------



## Nathol (27. Februar 2007)

Rotoren erzeugen keine spürbare Reibung, wenn sie gut geölt sind. Zumindest hab ich noch nie den Unterschied zwischen Rotor und Nicht-Rotor gespührt, wenn ich nen Barspin gemacht habe.

Ein 20"(sowohl Oberrohr, als auch Räder) BMX ist für deinen Sohn zu groß, du solltest ihm min. ein 16" Rad kaufen. Wie groß ist dein Sohn?
Gewicht macht da nicht wirklich viel aus, es kommt eigentlich auf die Technik an. Mein kleiner Bruder hat mit 8 Jahren ein sehr kleines und BMX-ähnliches MTB bessen. Es war ziemlich schwer und er hatte pro Rad auch noch 2 Mäntel drin, trotzdem konnte er 30cm ohne Probleme spirngen.


----------

